# Points For Google Wallet



## AlanB (Nov 19, 2013)

For those that might be interested and use Google Wallet (GW), if you add your AGR account right now to GW you'll get 500 AGR points. This offer is limited to the first 10,000 people who register.

More details can be found here.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2013)

AlanB said:


> For those that might be interested and use Google Wallet (GW), if you add your AGR account right now to GW you'll get 500 AGR points. This offer is limited to the first 10,000 people who register.
> 
> More details can be found here.


:hi: Thanks Alan, I just Downloaded/Joined in Response to Anthonys Post on Flyer Talk/AGR Forums! (Wonder how long it will take the First 10,000 to Act???) And the 500 Points Posted Instantly!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2013)

It wants to scan a barcode to be able to add the loyalty program.

Can we not do that if we don't have our AGR card handy? That would suck.

Edit: Nevermind, I are dumb. Tap on the "skip" button in the iOS app and it lets you put in your AGR number.

Edit Two: And the 500 points are there already. That was easy!


----------



## jebr (Nov 19, 2013)

Done!

FYI for those on Android (since it took me a minute to figure it out):
Press on the W logo on the upper left, and then press Loyalty Programs. AGR will be there to add! If your last name is pre-entered when it gets to the verification question, that's normal; it's verifying with your last name and Wallet auto-adds your last name that you have on your Wallet account.


----------



## jebr (Nov 19, 2013)

RyanS said:


> It wants to scan a barcode to be able to add the loyalty program.
> 
> Can we not do that if we don't have our AGR card handy? That would suck.


Mine allowed me to add it by typing in the number. This was on Android, though.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Ryan, I hit skip and typed it in manually.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks to a heads up from Jim, I downloaded the app to my iPod touch since I do not have a smart phone. I added AGR without scanning - I just input my number. My last name and point balance showed up.


----------



## jebr (Nov 19, 2013)

Now the real question is: what exactly can we do with the loyalty card being in Google Wallet?


----------



## SubwayNut (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the notice, downloaded the app, I just signed up spent thirty seconds with my physical S+ card out realizing there isn't a barcode for the app to scan. Manually inputed my number and the 500 points also posted instantaneously!

I'm still waiting for the 500 additional points to post from the survey I did last week on possible AGR credit card designs(It was a targeted e-mail offer).


----------



## PerRock (Nov 19, 2013)

Sweet 550 pts, I also happily just got Tap2Pay working on GWallet today as well!

peter


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2013)

The wife just did it too.

It made up for most of the 700 points that she lost last month because she didn't have any paid travel in the appropriate time period.

I feel like I should turn in my AU member card for letting that happening to her.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 19, 2013)

SubwayNut said:


> Thanks for the notice, downloaded the app, I just signed up spent thirty seconds with my physical S+ card out realizing there isn't a barcode for the app to scan. Manually inputed my number and the 500 points also posted instantaneously!


Yes, these points are instant. And even if one misses the 10K limit to get 500 points, one can still get 100 points for those that miss the 10K cutoff.



SubwayNut said:


> I'm still waiting for the 500 additional points to post from the survey I did last week on possible AGR credit card designs(It was a targeted e-mail offer).


Those points are coming from an AGR partner in effect, so they'll take 4 to 6 weeks to post.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 19, 2013)

jebr said:


> Now the real question is: what exactly can we do with the loyalty card being in Google Wallet?


Good question?

All I can get it to do is show my points balance.

It can also send me to the AGR mobile website as a unqualified guest.

The mobile AGR website is too limited for most of what I need from AGR.

Looking through the rest of the available loyalty programs the selection seems very sparse.

If you have a lot of programs you need to keep track or if you need more information at the ready I'd suggest something a bit more sophisticated like *Award Wallet* in *Android* or *Apple* flavor.

Award Wallet works with AGR and many other programs.

Some airlines have gone out of their way to prevent anybody other than Points.com from being able to access your account information. Which is a shame since Points.com is just shy of useless in many cases.

The 500 points posted immediately without issue once I had the right version installed.

If you use Android and you don't see the option to add a new loyalty program you can manually update the application or set it to auto-update.

Once I was on the right version adding AGR was quick and easy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 20, 2013)

RyanS said:


> The wife just did it too.
> 
> It made up for most of the 700 points that she lost last month because she didn't have any paid travel in the appropriate time period.
> 
> I feel like I should turn in my AU member card for letting that happening to her.


:blush: Shame on you Lt. Stavely! You're on Extra Duty and Restricted to the Ship for Two Weeks! ^_^


----------



## PerRock (Nov 20, 2013)

I believe that if you use the Mobile App for Amtrak & book travel (at least on Android) you should be able to pay via Google Wallet (this is the way Google wan't you to handle transactions for apps FYI) I would presume that Wallet would also give Amtrak your rewards number. However I'm not booking tickets anytime soon to test this.

peter


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 20, 2013)

PerRock said:


> I believe that if you use the Mobile App for Amtrak & book travel (at least on Android) you should be able to pay via Google Wallet (this is the way Google wan't you to handle transactions for apps FYI) I would presume that Wallet would also give Amtrak your rewards number. However I'm not booking tickets anytime soon to test this.


I tried to look for a Google Wallet payment option but the Amtrak App failed just before the payment screen with a "system error" leaving me with no method for confirming what the current options were. I typically use the conventional website or the reservations desk, neither of which have given any indication that GW is an option. I'm guessing that this is a relatively minor linking with GW at this point and that the integration isn't that deep. If Amtrak decides to start taking NFC payments onboard I might see more use for this sort of thing in the future. Until then thanks for the points.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Penny. I downloaded it and got my points. Also saw that the Excursion points posted but not the double points for it, yet.

I wasn't sure if I had a Google account but found that I did. And was surprised that a couple of transactions from 2009 showed in the wallet.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 20, 2013)

I, too, saw an old Google purchase when I downloaded the app. Also.... I received my excursion AGR points and the double points.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 20, 2013)

I still don't see the double points  . I'll be patient.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 20, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I still don't see the double points  . I'll be patient.


Betty, are you certain that you registered for the Double Points promotion? It's not automatic, you must have first taken the step of registering for the promo on the AGR site. You would have received an email confirming your registration too.

If you didn't register, it's not too late. You can still register through this Friday the 22nd, which is when the promo ends. If you register now, it is retroactive and you'll still get the double points within a day.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 20, 2013)

AlanB said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't see the double points  . I'll be patient.
> ...


I'm registered. All my other one's (gathering & trains to/from PHL) have posted the bonus.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 20, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I'm registered. All my other one's (gathering & trains to/from PHL) have posted the bonus.


Ok, give it one day then. I have seen occasions where the bonus points trailed the original trip posting by 24 hours or so. But if they're not in your account by Friday, then something is wrong!


----------



## rrdude (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow! That WAS instant Anthony, thanks for the tip. Keep up the good work and partnering.

Now, if u could just shake loose some of that Google cash, and convince them to buy-then-refurbish the old SF Highlevels, Amtrak cud have PPC's on every LD train.

(Hey, it' MY recurring dream.....)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 20, 2013)

AlanB said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm registered. All my other one's (gathering & trains to/from PHL) have posted the bonus.
> ...


That's what I'm thinking too, the delay. I will wait. Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 20, 2013)

I also found that I already had Google Wallet and had a transaction with it - back in 2007!  And like said, the 500 points were in my AGR account even before I logged into my account using another tab!


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2013)

Is Amtrak going to allow us to use Wallet to pay for tickets? Or is it already possible? If so how do we do it. I have looked in the Android App and on the website and cannot figure out how to use Google Wallet to pay for my tickets.


----------



## PerRock (Nov 20, 2013)

Amtrak could potentially retrofit their Quick-Track machines to handle Tap2Pay, which you could use gWallet for (provided your not running a stock Verizon phone.) They could also give their ticket windows the CC machines you see at most stores now & you can get those with Tap2Pay.

peter


----------



## SubwayNut (Nov 20, 2013)

AlanB said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm registered. All my other one's (gathering & trains to/from PHL) have posted the bonus.
> ...


Remember that only two segments per day are eligible for bonus points under the current promotion. If you made the excursion as a day trip riding Amtrak to and from PHL and the previous segments have posted already with the bonus your out of luck for the bonus on the excursion.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 20, 2013)

SubwayNut said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Ah, that explains it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CTSully (Nov 20, 2013)

I just signed up for the google wallet 10 min ago and got the 500 points, so they must still be under the 10K limit


----------



## Tumbleweed (Nov 20, 2013)

CTSully said:


> I just signed up for the google wallet 10 min ago and got the 500 points, so they must still be under the 10K limit


Ditto....


----------



## acelafan (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you, I did have to update the Google Wallet app on my android phone first, but then the loyalty programs and points appeared when I added my AGR number.


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for this post; was able to install google wallet and add AGR without any issue (some user error when keying in ID and password, but otherwise...)


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 20, 2013)

jebr said:


> Now the real question is: what exactly can we do with the loyalty card being in Google Wallet?


You can have more personal information gathered up by Google?

We in this country are more than willing to sell our privacy for a few points.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 20, 2013)

me_little_me said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > Now the real question is: what exactly can we do with the loyalty card being in Google Wallet?
> ...


I was thinking about that too. In the case of Android phones Google already has it's claws in nearly everything, but if you never logged into your AGR account from your Android phone now they have that information too. In the case of iOS they gain yet another data point in return for points that probably cost a few pennies at most.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 21, 2013)

500 points to allow Google to see your travel interests, trips, etc.? No thanks.


----------



## PerRock (Nov 21, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> 500 points to allow Google to see your travel interests, trips, etc.? No thanks.


Google can't see what transactions you have on your card unless it's done thru Google Wallet. If I look at my wallet account, the last transaction it sees is for an app I bought about a month ago; however I spent money on those cards since then (I bought a $1500 camera on one) but Google has no clue about that. If you want the points why not sign up, get the points then close your Wallet acc't.

peer


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

I have zero transactions and don't plan to use the app. It was just an easy way to get 500 points. I really don't care if they can magically access AGR and see that I'm traveling to Dallas and Albuquerque during the next month. Any webcrawler can see the same thing.


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 21, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I have zero transactions and don't plan to use the app. It was just an easy way to get 500 points. I really don't care if they can magically access AGR and see that I'm traveling to Dallas and Albuquerque during the next month. Any webcrawler can see the same thing.


Ditto and Well Put Sarah!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

Jim, why do you keep logging in as a guest every so often? Just curious.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 21, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I have zero transactions and don't plan to use the app. It was just an easy way to get 500 points. I really don't care if they can magically access AGR and see that I'm traveling to Dallas and Albuquerque during the next month. Any webcrawler can see the same thing.


 In the case of Android phones...

Google Wallet has the ability to run at start-up regardless if you planned to use it or not.

Google Wallet has the ability to track your location by cell tower, wifi, or GPS.

Google Wallet can read all of your contacts.

Google Wallet can read all of your accounts.

Google Wallet can take pictures and videos.

Google Wallet can monitor your phone status.

Google Wallet can modify your system settings.

Google Wallet can access protected storage.

Google Wallet has full network access.

Google Wallet can force your phone to sync or prevent it from syncing.

All of which begs the question as to which "magical" web crawler you're claiming can do these things?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 21, 2013)

Good thing I use an iPhone, then.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

I said any webcrawler can see where I'm taking my upcoming trips. Read my post again.



> I really don't care if they can magically access AGR and *see that I'm traveling to Dallas and Albuquerque during the next month*. Any webcrawler can see the same thing.


Also, I use an iPhone.

Andplusalso, I use Gmail, so Google can already see my contacts, read my email, watch my videos on YouTube, etc. Still don't care.

If I want to keep something private, I don't take a photo of it, record it, or post it.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 21, 2013)

My friend brags about Google wallet, I suppose I'll sign up for the service just for the points.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 21, 2013)

RyanS said:


> Good thing I use an iPhone, then.


I know it's tongue-in-cheek, but the only mobile ecosystem that ever took privacy even half seriously was Blackberry. Everything else before or since has tracked almost everything you did and reported it to almost anyone who asked. Apple has made some nice gestures here and there, but the honest truth is that companies like Google no longer need direct access to IMEI's or UUID's or tracking cookies. Many of those connections can be recreated behind the scenes with specialized collection and analyzation routines.

Google's collection systems don't only work on piecing together what you already know about yourself; they can also see traits and trends that even you are unlikely to be aware of in yourself. It's truly an amazing (and somewhat scary) time to be alive. I think it's important to remember that we're less Google's customers than Google's product, and that their true customers may not be the kind who view freedom, liberty, or the pursuit of personal happiness with a compassionate eye.

Then again I'm just simple IT guy who has only spent fifteen years working in the field. I'm probably not cleaver enough to outsmart Google at their own game, and certainly not on my own. But maybe some folks can. If that's the case then I say more power to them. I'll keep on reminding simpler folks like myself that they may be inadvertently handing out more information than they realize. While the cleaver geniuses among us are free to brag about how they routinely outsmart some of the most accomplished data collection experts in the world through their amazing technical wizardry. :lol:


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 22, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> Jim, why do you keep logging in as a guest every so often? Just curious.


When I'm away from my PC @ Home and Post from my Android Phone it wont allow me to sign in so i have to Post as a Guest!

(IOW, I'm Hi-Tech Challenged!)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 22, 2013)

Signed up and got credited within two minutes, great work guys!


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 22, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I have zero transactions and don't plan to use the app. It was just an easy way to get 500 points. I really don't care if they can magically access AGR and see that I'm traveling to Dallas and Albuquerque during the next month. Any webcrawler can see the same thing.


 Did you, or anyone, actually read the Google Wallet privacy Policy? Are you aware that, by downloading and installing Google Wallet, you are granting Google permission to pull your credit reports? That, unless you specifically opt out, you are also granting Google permission to provide the information in those reports to Google "affiliates?"

I am well aware that there are lots and lots of ways that personal information is mined about me without my permission. I just don't think that 500 AGR points (worth roughly $10) is enough to have me open up an information portal voluntarily without any particular need for the service provided by the app.

From the Google Wallet privacy policy:



> *Information obtained from third parties* - We may obtain information about you from third party verification services, information arising from Google Wallet transactions at merchant locations, information regarding your use of payment methods issued by third parties that are linked to the Google Wallet service, information regarding access to balances held in your Google Wallet account, and information from a Carrier in connection with Carrier Billing.
> 
> Also, for sellers, we may obtain information about you and your business from a credit bureau or a business information service.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmm.

Maybe I need to stop trying to educate people and just build an app that hands out $5 worth of monkey points in exchange for location tracking, call monitoring, contact listings, account credentials, and credit reports.

Everybody wins.


----------



## jebr (Nov 22, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > I have zero transactions and don't plan to use the app. It was just an easy way to get 500 points. I really don't care if they can magically access AGR and see that I'm traveling to Dallas and Albuquerque during the next month. Any webcrawler can see the same thing.
> ...


The key part for the credit bureau is *for sellers*. Sellers can use Google Wallet as a payment method, and if so, that part of the privacy policy is invoked. It's not invoked by simply adding your AGR account, nor is most of the provisions (only the third party verification services, including Amtrak, to verify your AGR account and the Carrier if you use Carrier Billing.)

Aside from that, though, it was pre-installed on my phone anyways, and Google already has access to most of that simply by the fact that I'm using non-AOSP Android and linking my Google account to my phone (they have my contacts, credentials for their accounts, etc.)

For a more humorous stance (about Google in general,) reference this comic.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 22, 2013)

Why am I suddenly reminded of the security company executive who bragged about releasing his SSN on television only to be surprised that he wasn't actually protected from fraud?

BTW, I'm now offering 500 monkey points to anyone who installs my new app.

It's called GimmeYaWallet and it's in the Google YouveBeenPlayed store.

It's totally safe and it only collects magical web crawler stuff, I promise.

There's also another new app on the way called CreditCrush.

It's a game that posts your credit report on your Facebook and for every fraudulent loan taken out in your name you get five more minutes of game time.

Enjoy!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 22, 2013)

As somebody who works with Linux and actively seeks ways to minimize my Internet footpath I must say I really don't give a damn on this one. There's a million-and-one data points I'm concerned about and quite honestly the credit report isn't one of them. Credit reports hardly matter anyway. If you're broke you don't need to have credit and if you're rich you shouldn't have credit because you have more than enough. I fall under the broke end of that spectrum.

Anybody who looks at a credit report and doesn't laugh at it's novelty, pretentiousness, and practical uselessness needs to read more about how credit reports work.

It's like playing with your favourite algebraic expression. Once you know all the terms it's really fun to put in your input and make the equation pump out whatever result you want.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 22, 2013)

El Paso City on the Rio Grande on this one for me too. If I need to access _*AGR*_ I'll do so on my main computer. I don't fall for downloading any of these "apps" onto my phone.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 22, 2013)

jebr said:


> The key part for the credit bureau is *for sellers*. Sellers can use Google Wallet as a payment method, and if so, that part of the privacy policy is invoked. It's not invoked by simply adding your AGR account, nor is most of the provisions (only the third party verification services, including Amtrak, to verify your AGR account and the Carrier if you use Carrier Billing.)


Good catch. That would be an important detail.

Though this whole conversation just shows the need to reform contract law in the modern age, as well as many other laws including the Telecommunications Act. Unfortunately we do not have the government that will do that and it has been set up so that it will be very difficult for the people to elect a government that will speak towards these issues.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 22, 2013)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> As somebody who works with Linux and actively seeks ways to minimize my Internet footpath I must say I really don't give a damn on this one.


Last I checked the most popular Linux desktop distro sends even your local file and document searches to Amazon and who knows where else.

I often wonder what possesses someone to come out and state with absolute conviction how indifferent they are about issue X.

If you *really* didn't "give a damn" you wouldn't have bothered posting your position in this thread.



ALC Rail Writer said:


> There's a million-and-one data points I'm concerned about and quite honestly the credit report isn't one of them. Credit reports hardly matter anyway. If you're broke you don't need to have credit and if you're rich you shouldn't have credit because you have more than enough. I fall under the broke end of that spectrum. It's like playing with your favourite algebraic expression. Once you know all the terms it's really fun to put in your input and make the equation pump out whatever result you want.


Currently the main issue with credit reports is identity theft, not your credit score. Every additional database that has been given your personal data becomes yet another vector for future fraud. If you don't think you know anybody affected by identity theft you might want to ask around. It's a big issue and it's probably going to get a lot worse before it gets any better. Another potential issue involves the lack of protections from indirect penalties. Say you buy more liquor than an insurance algorithm thinks you should. Maybe you get hit with a higher rate on your next bill. Maybe you're eventually dropped altogether. What rule or law is going to protect you from that?


----------



## jebr (Nov 22, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Why am I suddenly reminded of the security company executive who bragged about releasing his SSN on television only to be surprised that he wasn't actually protected from fraud?


Because giving an AGR number to Google, a very large corporation, via a promo that AGR *is officially endorsing* reminds you of a person giving out their social security number to the entire world without any regard to who hears it?

I don't see the comparison being terribly relevant.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 22, 2013)

Since you know nothing about me you'll just have to take my word that the information contained in the credit report is as I say it is, worthless. My identity has yet to be stolen, mostly because I exercise common sense.

And the only damn I actually give relates to how much I actually agree with you on this issue. If you'd take the time to get to know me I'd think you'd be presently surprised on how much we agree when it comes to issues of online privacy, government and private meddling in data, the dangers of big data, protection, cybersecurity myths and truths therein... etc. My only "damn" is that your posts are so caustic, so off-putting, that you never bother to try and find commonality or agreement. You push away people who would like to have intelligent, mutually-beneficial discussions for the sake of being your namesake.

Incidentally my servers use a custom Linux build.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 22, 2013)

jebr said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I suddenly reminded of the security company executive who bragged about releasing his SSN on television only to be surprised that he wasn't actually protected from fraud?
> ...


We've already established that Google Wallet is probably getting a lot more than your AGR number out of the agreement. By Google's own admission their Wallet app is able to read virtually anything of importance on your phone, at least when it comes to Android phones. I'm not as familiar with current iPhones but based on what I've read I wouldn't assume they're much better in the privacy department. Even if Google could access the fingerprint reader it probably wouldn't worry the Twitbook crowd. If you're convinced that your AGR number is all you're giving up there's not much else I can say besides enjoy the points.


----------



## jebr (Nov 22, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


If you have no other Google services on your Android phones, yes. But unless you're actively trying to not use Google services and have uninstalled every service provided by Google (including the Google Play Services that a lot of other apps use,) they're not gaining any permissions (from a spot check) than other Google apps on Android already have access too.

From a Wallet perspective, a Wallet account is, at least as far as I can tell, required to buy an app from the Play Store. There's third party app stores, but they're much less used than Google Play is.

I also don't know how iPhone works, but from an Android perspective, this change only seems to be giving Google Wallet the "official" link to my AGR account. If someone hasn't purchased an app from Google Play yet, Google may be getting more out of the deal, but the only thing they're getting is extra information that you're actively providing to Wallet, not the "additional permissions" from Google Wallet's app (unless you have actively made sure Google's apps, services, etc. are completely wiped from your Android phone.)

For me personally, I already had Wallet installed for the NFC payment features. I am convinced that I gave nothing more to Google than my AGR number to Google when I linked my AGR account with Wallet, because Google already had those permissions before I linked AGR to Wallet.

Plus, what does AGR have to gain by promoting an app that would have major privacy violations?


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is a simple solution, uninstall the app after you get the points. Then it will not run on your device to take further information or take photos and what not.


----------

